# Would you eat BUGS???



## GrillingFool (Sep 21, 2008)

Would you eat BUGS????
Posted Today at 12:21 PM by larruone
Yesterday was the annual BUGFEST at the NC Museum of Natural Science... complete with the traditional free buffet of insect enhanced eats!
(They usually have an evening eats with gourmet food from local chefs, but not this year.)

So, what was on the menu?
*Antchiladas.... *Basic enchilada with toasted ants on top. Ants are like little bacon bits, not bad.
*Crawfish Dip... *Hey crawfish ain't no bug! OK, maybe technically....
But this was some nasty, crawfish free dip. Think mayo, ketchup, hot sauce and maybe a jar of salsa. Ick.
*Silkworm Ice Cream Topping.*.. the worms were sauteed in something I didn't catch. Alone, they weren't bad, but had a bothersome aftertaste. On the ice cream, they were actually pretty good.
*Ant Quesadilla... *best of the lot. Simple tortilla and some cheese with ants sprinkled on top.
*Mealy Bug Hushpuppy...* also not bad. A hushpuppy with crunch. Mealy bugs are really good on cookies. They had those last year.
*Bug Salsa....* think cheap jarred salsa with some sauteed mealy bugs. If the salsa had been better....

It is my personal opinion that the Bugfest Buffet is providing a dis-service to the field of entomophagy (bug eating).
THE FOOD ITSELF, without the bugs, is bad. So OF COURSE it tastes bad.

I have decided that I definitely like my bugs crunchy. No gooey bugs please.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

umm no, I will pass!!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

I ate an ant once but it was by accident.  Tasted quite bitter I may add.


----------



## deelady (Sep 21, 2008)

You couldn't PAY me!! Well.....ok maybe if the price is right! But that would a doozy of a price!!


----------



## sattie (Sep 21, 2008)

Not unless I had to.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here, only if I had to.
I don't eat food because of a fad or shock value, or just to be able to say I ate something, so I don't care how the bugs would be fixed. They would be on someone else's plate


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 21, 2008)

no way....


----------



## gadzooks (Sep 21, 2008)

Ate bugs in the army...better than nothing, but I probably wouldn't order them out or have them at home. In some cultures, bugs are a delicacy and a preferred food.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

yuck yuck and double yuck.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 21, 2008)

I like Gummi worms-do they count?


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 21, 2008)

I would not eat them in a house.
I would not eat then with a mouse.
I would not eat them here or there. 
I would not eat them ANYWHERE!!!! 

(although my sea-critter loving husband woud tell me I do eat bugs when I eat bottom feeders....)


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Dr. Suess Suzi!!!

My answer to the bug eating question - NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(hope that wasn't too blunt!)


----------



## catz (Sep 21, 2008)

No thanks... never been that hungry!!! And if i ever am, i will rather eat grass!!! Washed and slightly cooked tho!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 21, 2008)

Not while I'm conscious and able to fight them off....................

(Taken from Yahoo Answers..)On average, people ingest between 2-3 spiders per year while they are sleeping. Spiders (and other insects) like dark, damp places to hide, and your mouth is sometimes seen as a 'perfect' place to hide. Gross, isn't it? 

Don't stress to much about it though, chances are you have already eaten a couple of dozen spiders and you never even knew about it. Just think of it as protein! Sweet dreams...


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I would not eat them in a house.
> I would not eat then with a mouse.
> I would not eat them here or there.
> I would not eat them ANYWHERE!!!!
> ...




You crack me up!!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 21, 2008)

_I eat clams, mussels, raw oysters and snails and love every one of them.  But there is no way I will eat a bug.  I don't know why people would even think to do that but not me.   If you want to see something really gross (and don't we all? ) tune in to Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmerman.  This man eats some of the grossest stuff I ever saw including anything that crawls.  He travels all over the world to eat what the people in other countries eat, but only the truly bizarre and disgusting stuff.    OMG,  are these people kidding??  I guess it's better than starving. Maybe._


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, that guy is just plain gross.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 21, 2008)

Want some "fun"?
Research what is acceptable amounts of bug eggs, larva, pieces and bugs
in processed food. Some are amazingly high!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 21, 2008)

No way, no how, yuk. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 21, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Want some "fun"?
> Research what is acceptable amounts of bug eggs, larva, pieces and bugs
> in processed food. Some are amazingly high!


 
Not in kosher foods. it is a big no-no.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I like Gummi worms-do they count?


That's exactly what I was going to say!

Barbara


----------



## homecook (Sep 22, 2008)

A couple years ago our Metro Parks had a bugfest for the kids. I took my oldest grandson and he MADE me eat some crunchy chocolate covered worms. They weren't too bad, lol, it's a good thing they were covered in chocolate though. I wouldn't do it again.

Barb


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2008)

I had chocolate covered bumble bees once... they were ok.   
But, I wouldn't make a habit of eating any of the above mentioned creatures.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 22, 2008)

homecook said:


> A couple years ago our Metro Parks had a bugfest for the kids. I took my oldest grandson and he MADE me eat some crunchy chocolate covered worms. They weren't too bad, lol, it's a good thing they were covered in chocolate though. I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> Barb


 
_You're an easy pushover.  _


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 22, 2008)

No on purpose.


----------



## shortchef (Sep 22, 2008)

When I was in high school, approximately 100 years ago, my biology teacher dared me to eat a roasted grasshopper. Someone had sent him some. I ate one but it had no taste at all. Nice and crunchy, though.


----------



## Mama (Sep 22, 2008)

I remember seeing a Good Eats episode one time where Alton Brown was talking about a lobster being in the cockroach family so if your talking about a lobster...ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm uncertain...
i may try like a grasshopper or a worm.


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

no thank you.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes!  As long as it's lobster or King crab!  Otherwise, no thanks.  Crabs are insects, aren't they?


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 29, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Yes! As long as it's lobster or King crab! Otherwise, no thanks. Crabs are insects, aren't they?


 
_No Dave - they're crustaceans.  They just look like insects.  Come to think of it, I wonder what  the  person was thinking when he first decided to eat a crab.  Had to be a guy, no woman would eat it first.   _


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 29, 2008)

Had to be Really hungry, that's for sure!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 29, 2008)

Even worse, consider the first eater of OYSTER.


----------



## Calya (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think I could eat BUGS! The sight of them on the food would already bother me a little.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 30, 2008)

GF - Yeah. Would would even give them a clue it wasn't a rock?

Cayla - Check out the average percentage of bugs in ground, roasted coffee. (Sorry) (I no longer drink coffee)


----------



## africhef (Sep 30, 2008)

pan seared termites are yummy


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 30, 2008)

I bet the termites are good! Small bugs make nice little crunchies, with not too much of the "gross it's a bug" thing going on. As long as I don't get bug goo, I am OK with bugs.

Another food that had to be "discovered" by a starving person: gizzards! (Which I love).


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 30, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Even worse, consider the first eater of OYSTER.


 
_Good point. I eat them and love them but I would never have eaten them first. AAACCKKK. And good point about them looking like rocks.  Who would think oysters could be opened?_

_And how about squid. Just the sight of them makes me gag, but I love calamari. I just don't want to see them alive. So eating bugs may not be our thing, but there are many cultures in the world that eat them regularly and think nothing of it. We eat animals and birds, they eat bugs. _
_Thank God I'm in the USA. rofl._


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2008)

I might eat Daffy, with a bit of orange sauce and some nice sweet potatoes.  But Bugs?  Naw, I'd never try to eat Bugs.  You ever see what he did to the witch, or to Elmer Fudd?  I'd be too scared to even try, even if he weren't so cool. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GuardianAngel (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL @ Gummi Worms. I myself wouldn't eat bugs. I have a hard enough time eating something a bug landed on ..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, I've eaten my share of bugs, just not purposely.  Having ridden two wheeled vehicles for most of my life, and at least half of the time, without any kind of face shield, I've inadvertantly opened my mouth at the wrong time and swallowed a bug or two.  It's never a good thing and you end up gasping, choking, and trying to spit it out, all at the same time.  Once, just once, I was, again as a young child, talked into eating roasted nightcrawlers.  That was possibly the most horrid tasting thing I have ever tasted.

Would I purposely eat bugs?  If I were in a place where other people were cooking and eating them, I would probably give it a go.  i'm pretty adventurous, and tend to respond intellectually rather than emotionally.  Yuck-factor is usually an emotional response.  But dont' try to get me to eat anything slimy.  It just aint gonna happen.  Can't get past the emotional factor on that issue.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2008)

Heck no I wouldn't eat bugs


----------

